# MSI ge 60 vs Lenovo Y580



## lorroX (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
durch Recherche habe ich meine Vorwahl auf diese beiden Notebooks einschränken können, und zwar in diesen Konfigurationen/eckdaten:

MSI ge60:
Prozessor: i5- 3210M dualcore a 2,5 bis 3,1
Grafikkarte: gt650m
Display: mattes fullhd
akkulaufzeit: im "office-betrieb" (also surfen, mittlere helligeit, word etc.) wohl ca. 3 stunden und eine viertel
sonstiges: mit windows.

Lenovo Y580:
CPU: i7- 3610QM a 2,3 bis 3,3
GPU: gtx660m
Display: 1366x768 glänzend
akkulaufzeit: im office-betrieb um die 4einhalb stunden
sonstiges: ohne windows (hab ich heir aber eh noch) und dafür mit dvbt-antenne .

Preis: beide 750 Ocken. Und mehr kann ich leider auch nicht ausgeben, also müsste wirklich "leider" auch eins von den beiden in genau dieser Konfiguration sein.

Was soll das Notebook überhaupt können ?
-> Ich möchte das Notebook für die Uni (ich werde das allerdings mitnichten zu jeder Vorlesung schleppen, es wird dann eher in der Unibibliothek zum Einsatz kommen) und zum Spielen nutzen. Hier sollte das Notebook in der Lage sein, mir die Spiele der nächsten 2-3 Jahre darstellen zu könne, dann, klar, in natürlich abnehmender Darstellungsqualität. Dh. es sollte heute in der Lage sein, moderne Spiele in HIGH-Ultra laufen zu lassen, damit Spiele in 3 Jahren zumindest noch auf minimum laufen .

Welches Dilemma hab ich im Wesentlichen ?
-> Was mir die Entscheidung so schwer macht, ist die Gegenüberstellung Leistung<->Display.
Sprich: das Lenovo hat nunmal einfach mehr Leistung, dafür ist das Display auch bedeutend schlechter als das des MSI... Worauf würdet ihr in meiner Situation mehr Wert legen? Was ist wichtiger, damit sich Spiele heute und "morgen" gut spielen lassen (und gut aussehen)? Ist es eigentlich so, dass Spiele in "high" auf einem Full-HD-Display besser aussehen als Spiele in Ultra auf dem 1366x786 Display? Und meint ihr, dass es überhaupt möglich ist, Spiele in High auf dem MSI in nativer Auflösung laufen zu lassen?

Andere Sachen, die für mich, da das Ding ja auch in der Uni und für "office" geschichten gebraucht wird, wichtig sind:
Akkulaufzeit ist, wie gesagt, beim Lenovo besser, dafür hat das MSI nen mattes Display.
Die Tastatur gefällt mir beim Lenovo ein bisschen besser, aber da tut sich nicht viel.
Verarbeitung: Naja, beide haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen, was das angeht .

Sonstiges:
Die Boxen sind von beiden gut, die vom Lenovo vllt. minimal besser. aber auch hier Nuancen, die nicht wirklich auffallen.
Beim MSI sind Komponenten, explizit Lüfter, einfacher zugänglich.

Wofür würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Worauf würdet ihr besonders achten, was wäre eure "Prioritätenliste" mit meinen Anforderungsprofil an den Laptop?

Über Antwort,Einschätzung und Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen !


----------



## Thallassa (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde klar zum Lenovo tendieren, es hat zwar eine geringere Bildschirmauflösung, aber auch die stärkere Grafikkarte - das macht es gleich doppelt so stark im Gamingbetrieb, wie das MSI.
Ich würde lieber in geringerer Auflösung, dafür aber mit high-Details und gescheitem AA/AF spielen, als auf mittleren Details auf FullHD ohne Kantenglättung.


----------



## Spookryder (3. Oktober 2012)

Wuerde dir auch eher zum Lenovo raten da es Leistungsmaessig einfach mehr drauf hat.

Mit der Aufloesung sollte das mit dem 1366*768 eigentlich vollkommen ausrechend sein, weil bei nem 15 zoeller kann es fuer manche schon schwierig sein dann ueberhaupt noch was auf dem Display zu erkennen und vor allem wenn es Nativ sein sollte verlangt es auch einiges von deiner GRaka ab und daher dann doch eher das Lenove zur Entscheidung da es auch Zukunftssicherer ist.

Zur not falls du Hause noch nen Monitor hast kannste den ja dann anklemmen und auf dem dann Zocken.

Gruss

Spooky


----------



## fadade (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Lenovo hat noch eine Tastenbeleuchtung.
Ansonten würde das MSI leistungsmäßig auch ausreichen, wobei das Lenovo da schon zukunftssicherer ist, wenngleich die Auflösung für manche schon etwas gering ist (1600x900 wäre bei 15" optimal finde ich).

Vielleicht spielt ja sonst noch eine Rolle, dass du auf dem Lenovo sehr schnell Fingerabdrücke sehen wirst ...

Fazit: Schwere Entscheidung! Könnte ich auf die Schnelle auch nicht sagen  Tendenz eher Lenovo.


----------



## lorroX (3. Oktober 2012)

Hey, Danke an alle für die Antworten . 
Meint ihr denn, dass das MSI (deutlich) schneller, nicht mehr in der Lage sein wird, zukünfitge Spiele vernünftig abzuspielen, im Vergleich zum Lenovo? 
Und, da man das beim MSI eventuell auch machen müsste: Sehen Spiele in ansonsten gleichen Einstellungen auf einem auf 1366x786 herunter skalierten full hd display schlechter aus als auf einem nativen 1366x768 display in gleicher aufkösung? 
Ansonsten haltet ihr aber mehr details etc. für wichtiger damit ein Spiel gut aussieht als die Pixeldichte ? 

Momentan tendiere ich auch eher zum Lenovo, weil das, wenn auch bedeutend bessere, Display des MSI, schon sher viel wieder wett machen muss, damit das MSI unterm Strich besser ist als das Lenovo... Also vor allen Dingen Leistung,Akuulaufzeit.. Außerdem lässt sich nen Display am ehesten im Nachhinen durch ein externes zumindest für Zuhause wieder aufrüsten. An der Leistung kann man ja nachher nix mehr machen.. Aber sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht ^^... 

Danke erstmal nochmal für eure Einschätzung


----------



## fadade (3. Oktober 2012)

lorroX schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn, dass das MSI (deutlich) schneller,  nicht mehr in der Lage sein wird, zukünfitge Spiele vernünftig  abzuspielen, im Vergleich zum Lenovo?


 Nöp, bzw. kommt drauf an, was für Spiele du spielst .... Echteitstrategiespiele oder mächtige Physiksimulationen (auf der CPU) werden auf dem MSI natürlich schneller laggen als auf dem Lenovo (allerdings gibt es das MSI GE60 auch mit einem i7  für etwas mehr Geld versteht sich)



lorroX schrieb:


> Sehen Spiele in ansonsten gleichen Einstellungen auf einem auf  1366x786 herunter skalierten full hd display schlechter aus als auf  einem nativen 1366x768 display in gleicher aufkösung?


 Nöp, finde _ich _jedenfalls nicht, sind ja die gleichen Pixelzahlen nur eben mit etwas geringerer Dichte. Es kann aber später von Vorteil sein, wenn du gleich ein Full-HD-Display hast, denn auf einem nativen 1366x768er kannst du nicht mal eben Full-HD zaubern 
(Auch hier: Es gibt z.B. das Lenovo ebenfalls mit Full-HD-Auflösung und (Caching-)SSD für etwa 980€).

Die Akkulaufzeiten sind beim MSI GE60 (unabhängig von der Ausstattung) im Prinzip immer schlechter als beim Lenovo, einfach weil das MSI mehr für stationäres Spielen ausgelegt ist.

Müsstest du mal sehen, denn wie gesagt, das GE60 gibts auch mit i7, aber die Akkulaufzeit ist eben nicht soo pralle und es hat keine Tastenbeleuchtung. Und das Lenovo gibts auch mit Full-HD, aber der Preis ist schon fast unverschämt höher ....


----------



## lorroX (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey,
ja, leider kann ich mir die besseren Konfigs der beiden nicht leisten ^^. Ich bin so schon am oberen Ende meiner Belastbarkeit . 

Ich hatte heute mal nen bissl mit meinem Desktop-PC, dem Monitor (1600x900) und AC Revelations herumexperimentiert. Ich fand das Bild mit wengier Details aber in nativer Auflösung shcon besser als das Bild in max. Einstellungen dafür aber in 1366x768, da das einfach, mir zumindest, zu milchig,verwaschen aussah. Kommt der Effekt eher von der Herunterskalierung oder liegt das an der Auflösung perse ? Wenn ich den Bildschirm z.B. wenn ich mir den Desktop anschaue herunterskaliere ist, verpixelt das ganze auch recht derutlich..  
Ich überings beide NBs hier^^. Darf man Spiele auf denen instalieren und dann wieder deinstalliern, ohne das Widerrufsrecht zu verlieren? Ich mein, dann hät ich natürlich den ultimativen Vergleich ^^.  Hät nur, wie gesagt Angst, dass ich für einen von den beiden dann mein Geld nicht wiederkrieg.

Edit: 
Achja, ansonsten Spiele, die ich so spiele:
Elder Scrolls (freu mich schon auf das Online Elder Scrolls nächstes Jahr ) z.b, Risen 2, Rollenspiele eben. 
Assassains Creed, Borderlands, aber auch Strategie wie Civilazation oder Anno.Hier und da nochmal ne Rennsimulation, GTA ist auch immer dabei. Sowas eben. Weniger spiel ich ausgewiesene Shooter wie Bf3 usw.


----------



## the.hai (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich rate auch ganz klar zum lenovo. Meiner meinung nach brauch man bei 15" nun echt kein fullhd, ab 17" machts sinn für mich. Damit ist die grafikkarte natürlich gleich doppelt sogut, wie ja bereits beschrieben.

Ich stand vor 3,5jahren vor der ähnlichen entscheidung. Habe mich dann für 17" mit 'nur' 1440x900 und 9800m gts entschieden. (packard bell ipower gx 003m) das war eine super wahl, da die grafikkarte dit gut zurecht kam.

Wie nach muss ich denn am bildschirm sitzen um bei 15" hdready von fullhd zu unterscheiden?


----------

